# Ireland



## 1255 (Jul 15, 2012)

hi all. 

i'm headed off to ireland soon to visit some friends, wondering if you'd like to post any pics if you have them, for inspiration, or to suggest any must visit spots to shoot. i'll be in dublin first, then free to wander anywhere. 

would love to see some of your work or hear your thoughts if you'd like to share. 

thanks!


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jul 16, 2012)

Kylemore Abbey - Connemara; Waterfall on Ring of Kerry; Dolmen on the Burren; Kildare Town


----------



## Stewbyyy (Jul 17, 2012)

There's this amazing little village in Dublin called Dalkey and it's lovely to get some shots of. You can also go up onto the mountain overlooking Dublin city which makes for some great landscape shots. I was there a little while ago to test out my newly acquired Fuji x10 and did a little photo slideshow of the shots I got - Dalkey Photo Slideshow

Down by the docklands in Dublin city (south Bull Bay to be specific) is a good place for shots looking up at the city, you can get some really good ones that really show the architectural advancements of the city from the older buildings/bridges fading off into the distance to reveal the newer buildings/bridges. Unfortunately I don't really have anything decent to show as the one time I was there (not for photographic purposes) I had a pretty short lens and there was a big-ass fence in front of where I was.


----------



## blaydese (Jul 18, 2012)

The sunset is nice, keep up the good work.

Peace! 8)


----------



## 1255 (Jul 19, 2012)

great shots. narcolepsy the abbey is definitely on my list. and stewbyyy thanks for the tip on dalkey. much appreciated all.


----------

